# What is your fashion wishlist?



## luvsic (Apr 10, 2009)

As you all may know (or not know, lol), I am in the process of building my wardrobe, transforming into something new. All of the clothes I own right now are currently so drab I yawn every time I walk into my closet. Here are some things I wish I could afford (don't we all..) or that I plan to get in the future because I desperately need an update! Feel free to post yours too!!

1) *A short version of the lovely VS dress I already have*...I have this in the long version in white and it ir *gorgeous.* The short version is something I would probably wear to class, it's cute and flirty and definitely fresh!







2) *Gorgeous fresh XXI sundress *.. can you tell I like to wear a lot of white? lol. It's only 11.50!!






3) *Tiered goddesss dress*....beautiful and summery. I imagine wearing this alongside a beach, taking a long walk. 






4) *The perfect sexy beach cover up. *I am obsessed with all things goddess-like.






5) *Babydoll pink ballet dress*....tres adorable!






5) *Cuffed sheen short*...tucked in with a tank, and we're summer lovin'!






6) *Bandeau bra* ... half as much as the American Apparel ones, just as cute!






So far that's all..but i'm sure I'll be posting a lot more things in the future!


----------



## florabundance (Apr 12, 2009)

oh gosh, don't get me started. clothes are my biggest vice. BUT, i am looking for a dress like this..girl with the dark hair :




and I can't for the life of me think who it's by or where it's from! But I def. need it in my life!!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 12, 2009)

No, no, you must started!! Then we can drool over cute clothes together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd have to say fashion is one of my biggest vices too, over makeup. 

(lol I'm glad you responded to this post flora! I thought this thread would be dead.)

That's a cute dress! I actually love the outfit the girl to the right is wearing.

Ok, continuing my fashion wishlist: GUTS to wear a hippie headband in public. I love how they look and they definitely stand out!






Oh, and I also shopped my closet yesterday and found the cutest combinations for several old items of clothing. 

I'm not a fan of LC at all, but I love the dress she's wearing.






I am just a huge fan of goddess dresses. It's weird because I feel like I have this split personality when it comes to clothes - I love girly pieces, with lots of lace and flowy material, and then I love rock & roll/motorcycle pieces. They just make me feel cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I also love menswear for women, I had an obsession with it when I was younger. Mostly I just wear button-downs tucked into jeans, with boots. And I tone it down to an extent where I don't look like a guy...






Some creations:


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 12, 2009)

I really want a motorcycle jacket D:


----------



## luvsic (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww bb, where can you find one? I have one and I'm honestly getting a little tired of it (I bought it from bebe) 






It's hot but it makes me look a little bukly, and I can only wear it when I want to live out my *motorcycle dreamz* days.


----------

